# French Toll Plaza



## Deleted member 60834 (Jun 20, 2017)

This is my motorhome on the toll road plaza at REIMS NORD (ORMES). I Or rather Rita, could have taken the toll to the right for more room but the tolls are OK in width, if you are carefull. 

French Toll with Liber-t smart reader - YouTube


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 20, 2017)

Um, well done?


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Jun 20, 2017)

Could we have a bit more commentary or communication or swearing or weather forecast or something next time, please?

Tags - best things since sliced bread.

Good pictures - Camera?

This is the video of my beloved trying to get us through a Car lane a few years ago -

[video=youtube_share;18MlBrL5M4A]https://youtu.be/18MlBrL5M4A[/video]

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## QFour (Jun 20, 2017)

In France this year SWMBO really got the hang of the card in the machine. We only had a few tolls so hardly worth bothering with one of those devices.

..


----------

